# Duo-Therm furnace/AC problem



## LEN (Feb 2, 2011)

Old 4-button thermostat will not power up.
I've checked all breakers and all fuses that I can find, and still no joy.
On-Off switch on thermostat works.
Just the thermostat itself will not power up.  No digital read-out at all.
Any suggestions????

LEN


----------



## vanole (Feb 2, 2011)

Re: Duo-Therm furnace/AC problem

Len,

Try the reset procedure.  Had this same problem a year ago while in Miami.  Prior to reset though remove thermostat from wall and check cleanliness of phone/flat wire connection on back side.  First time I looked thier had a dust bunny the size of Texas in their.

Jeff

The reset procedure is as follows:
a. Turn the ON/OFF switch to ON. The display light with
data should come on. If the light and data are not there,
see Section B2 Cable Assembly.
b. Depress mode to activate display light.
c. Depress the bottom two buttons (up & down) together.
d. While still holding the two buttons add the third from the
bottom (mode) , hold all three for a few seconds.
e. Release the third (mode) button.
f. Release the bottom two (up & down) together.
g. Depress the mode button. The display light should be
off. If not, repeat steps 2 through 6.


----------



## LEN (Feb 2, 2011)

Re: Duo-Therm furnace/AC problem

Thanks but no joy!
No display light at all.
Think I need the B2 part.

LEN


----------



## vanole (Feb 2, 2011)

Re: Duo-Therm furnace/AC problem

Len,

Snagged this off of Bryants RV pages.

http://bryantrv.com/docs2/docs/ccc4.pdf

Jeff


----------



## Triple E (Feb 2, 2011)

RE: Duo-Therm furnace/AC problem





> LEN - 2/2/2011 8:46 AM Old 4-button thermostat will not power up. I've checked all breakers and all fuses that I can find, and still no joy. On-Off switch on thermostat works. Just the thermostat itself will not power up. No digital read-out at all. Any suggestions???? LEN





Do you have another one in the bedroom or somewhere that you can switch location and see if it is the thermo or something upstream of the thermo.

I also think Jeff has a name and number of a guy that will fix these things. I have one to send to him in the near future.


----------



## vanole (Feb 2, 2011)

Re: Duo-Therm furnace/AC problem

Len if you need his name let me know.  I have used him once and he is greeeeeeeeeeeeat.  Cost is around $90 incl shipping.

Jeff


----------



## LEN (Feb 2, 2011)

Re: Duo-Therm furnace/AC problem

I think I am down to 2 possible answers.
1. Thermostat is bad.
2. Phone wire from Thermostat to AC controller is broke.
I'm leaning to #1.
Yes I could use name # or what ever.
For $300 over Ebay I can get the 5 button stat and two boards 1 for each AC.
LEN


----------



## vanole (Feb 2, 2011)

Re: Duo-Therm furnace/AC problem

Len,

I PM'd you the gents info.  Did not want to hang his contact info out their for any spammer to get a hold of.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## LEN (Feb 2, 2011)

Re: Duo-Therm furnace/AC problem

Thanks vanole
 I did get a hold of William with a couple E-mails and was talking on the phone with him, he walked me though a couple test and decided it was the Stat and is sending one to the next destination. Boy learned a lot from several tech's on the phone and William, think I'll take this tech thing up for xtra cash LOL!!

thanks all

LEN


----------



## vanole (Feb 2, 2011)

Re: Duo-Therm furnace/AC problem

I think William is top shelf.  He walked me thru the drill.  Wait to you see when you get it how he makes it so easy to send the carcass back.  Really professional.

Jeff


----------

